# classic datsun emblems for sale



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

20 shipped for the pair...


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Dime a dozen, junkyard stuff. I must have three of four of those just laying around collecting dust.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 12, 2007)

send him yours then,. Lol


----------

